# new toys I got one too...



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I figured if ric at just hunting could get a new camera I should buy myself a xmas present.. go to you tube punch in blondy 5363 and then when that pops up click on caprice lowrider its actually the top of the 3 videos .. turn up sound as this thing rumbles.. we already had our first mishap went to pick it up and it was freezing rain when putting on trailer and it slid into trailer left a mark about a foot long.. ah sh-t .. but instead of loosing it on trailer in freezing rain left it there and will go back in a couple of weeks and pick up .. wow what mid age can do to the brain.. can`t afford the 35 yr old girl friend tried that .. and everybody else has a 40 k corvette.. I thought why not.. and its a highway cruiser as well seats 4 real comfy like.. can`t wait for the 3-d season.. And plays Carlos Santa and Jimmy Buffet music real well..


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

WOW that is a sweet ride Ted. gullwing doors , air susp . are you a pimp ? lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

maybe in a past life... lol lol


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, the suspension must be shot on that car, the tires are rubbing the top of the wheel wells....just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't notice ....LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the best part was with the insurance they made me sign a affidavit that I would not go OFF ROADING.... I guess its the exceptional ground clearance.. lol lol ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's one of the best Pimp Daddy Shagin'Wagons I have ever seen!

Can't wait to see it this summer!

(Ted, March Madness is March 19th)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just got march madness video on you tube today.. funny you mention it.. waiting for son to call me so I can put a link on here for them..


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

The good thing about that machine is all the room for your gear
But how high can you bounce the front end in the air:shade:
Brian


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice Teddy.....


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Well done Teddy. If ya need some one to work on her just let me know! I really enjoy working on custom stuff!!!! Just putting together a 550hp tubbed 72 lemans for a customer starting monday. This lemans is going to be a sweet ride as well. Also did a camshaft in a hemi dodge pick-up earlier this week. Nothing like seeing a smile on a customers face for a change. No matter how well or even how cheap you put a set of brakes on your daily drivers nobody ever smiles when they are handed the bill. But when someone picks up a hot rod they are all smiles.Make sure you enjoy her Ted! Dont just keep it under cover like most customs you see at the shows.They are all built to be driven!!!!!Paul


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Pauly I think Teddy needs a 502 stuffed in there with some supercharging to make that hearst come alive.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...and some M/T Cheater Slicks to get the Umpf to the ground......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys thats on my other wagon 1995 with the lt1 corvette engine in it and its tubbed and lowered 5 inches as well with bell tech stuff done right and 2 tv`s Ill try to get pics of it up as well .. its going up for sale will pass safety and e-test no problems white in colour...4500 dollars.. 12 inch wide rear rims...paul we will talk I need head light kit to turn them on with key and a safety.. think it will pass only has 65 k on it for a 1991 and never seen winter snow stored every winter.. I `ll get your number from d dodge oer send it to me at my e-mail [email protected]...every day I watch the you tube and get a little smile... common spring...


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Pictures*

Teddy I will try to post some pictures on here of the work in progress of the 72 lemans as we go through the different stages of completion. plan is to get her rolling on her own power this year and finish her up next winter. Nice seeing you today in Aylmer its been a while. Paul


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

SWEET ride!!!


----------

